# First Solo Flight!



## Invisible To The World (Dec 23, 2006)

So I finally completed my first solo flight the day before the 4th of July! YAY...its a pretty big milestone being able to fly an aircraft by yourself without someone's supervision in the cockpit. I feel like I accomplished something for once. :boogie


----------



## j35us (Mar 1, 2007)

Congratz :b 

I wouldnt enter a plane in a million years :lol


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

Truly impressive. Congratulations!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Nice! I would be so nervous flying solo for the first time. Congrats!


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

at only 18 years old? sweet


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow! Amazing... congrats, you deserve it!


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

I am jealous!  Congrats! :yay


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

awesome!


----------



## oceanchief (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm jealous..... well done!!!!!


----------



## irish (May 26, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Gameplan (Jul 11, 2007)

This reminds me of what I did some time ago. I could never really imagine flying alone..I had only flought once before actually (and had no idea what to do)..though I had wanted to do it so badly..so Im sitting in front of my computer trying to book a flight.trying to do everything right..to get the best possible hotel and the cheapest deal and all of a sudden it hit me HOLY FVCK, keep doing this and there's no way you're ever gonna get outta here. 

So I just went nuts booked a flight to Paris (Im from Europe) got on the airplane got there even took the bus from the airport to the city center and found my hotel all on my own. It was sort of a surreal feeling..it was like wow yesterday you were scared like CRAP just like the 6 years before and now you did it and that was all? 

Not trying to downplay this problem (Iprocrastinated for 6 or so years after all..........), but this one trip really made me overcome this problem.

Before I forget to mention that..once I arrived in the heart of Paris it still took me about 2-3 hours of walking around Paris until I could find my hotel LOL. Some time in the middle I just sat down in some (really small) park laid back and was wodnering what the hell..where is my hotel...lol thats really the only thing that went wrong and walking around for 2 hours not being able to find your hotel is absolutely nothing compared to not being able to do it if youve wanted to do it for multiple years but never really thought it was possible to just do it.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Invisible To The World said:


> So I finally completed my first solo flight the day before the 4th of July! YAY...its a pretty big milestone being able to fly an aircraft by yourself without someone's supervision in the cockpit. I feel like I accomplished something for once. :boogie


Congratulations!!!

This is something only an adult of many years could achieve. You are now a woman, an adult, not a girl anymore. Being able to fly a plane by yourself is really a "rite of passage" if you know what I mean. Any plans of becoming an professional pilot?


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

Whoa! You flew a plane by yourself? 

Impressive! Congrats!

:boogie


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Congrats!

I remember my first solo; my leg was shaking like a ***** and made it hard to use the differential brakes. Now you get to look forward to your first solo x-country (I got lost on my first try) :doh


----------



## Thief13x (May 4, 2005)

*HELLO OUT THERE FELLOW PILOTS *

this is the last place I would've guessed that I would run into fellow pilots...I just got my Instrument Rating a few months ago, and am going to be finishing up commercial hopefully by December :evil failed the checkride once which was a huge bummer but I came back and kicked ***,+ the check instructor said I did fantastic on the oral portion.

Don't feel bad about getting lost either, I had to fly 40 hours of cross countries for the first part of my commercial and I got lost so many times it's not even funny :ditto , just remmember not to panick

Just curious, any of you guys going for a career? thats my goal, and I think learning to deal with SA is agreat preparation for learning to deal with the stress of flying. How many hours do you guys have? I have just over 180. I started taking lessons when I was 15, soloed in an airplane before soloing in a car at 16 got my license at 17, and now my IFR rating at 20. Oh yeah, GRATS! :banana

SAFE FLYING

Tim


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

Well I was never really lost since I did have GPS. But I was trying to fly a flight plan, get my checks done, and navigate map to ground. I basically ****ed up my checks, lost all confidence in my heading indicator, and landed back at the airport feeling rather defeated.

I've got somewhere around 130 hours logged. I'm thinking of going to a flight college to get my commercial.


----------

